# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  سوال ساده در مورد این قطعه کد

## shapooor

با سلام
من از یک نمودار (chart.js) به همراه socket.io برای نشان دادن لحظه ای تغییرات قیمت در یک صرافی استفاده میکنم
در قسمت آخر کد در پیج socket.io اطلاعات به پیج نمودار ارسال میشه و اون در مرورگر نمایش میده
اینطور که مشخصه هر یک ثانیه یکبار اطلاعات ارسال میشه
ولی من میخوام هر لحظه که اطلاعات از طریق وب سوکت اون صرافی ارسال میشه ولی من میخوام هر بار که اطلاعات جدیدی از طریق وب سوکت صرافی ارسال میشه از طریق نمودار دریافت بشه
چون بعضی مواقع هر ثانیه 5 بار اطلاعات جدید ارسال میشه

exchange.png

این تصویر کامل کدهای پیج socket.io هست

در قسمت بالا اطلاعات دریافت و پردازش میشه و در قسمت پایین به نمودار ارسال میشه

ممنون میشم اگه کسی میدونه من رو راهنمایی کنه
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## plague

من درست متوجه نشدم مشکلت کجاست مخصوصا که یکم بد نوشتی
یه تابع بساز برای کشیدن نمودار توی قالبت



function draw_chart(data){

    // کشیدن نمودار

}

بعد صفحه قالبت رو با WS مصل کن به سرور هروقت دیتا اومد دوباره تابع کشیدن نمودار رو صدا بزن و دیتا رو بهش بده 
در کل باید صفحه  قالبت که نمودار رو توش نشون میدی رو وصل کنی به سرور

----------


## cybercoder

خوب به جای این که هر ثانیه emit کنید هر زمان نیاز دارید emit کنید.  :متفکر:

----------

